# Fat belly kitten, is this normal? Help!



## ZeroTransPat (May 9, 2012)

So, I found two kittens in the next yard over a few weeks ago.
Both tested negative with their stool samples.

Are their bellies fat from the food? 
I feed them a few times a day (about 4-5)
They're about 6 weeks old. 
I usually feed them each half a small cat each which isn't too much.
They won't stop meowing if I don't feed them.

So, is this normal?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## molldee (May 19, 2013)

Yep it's normal. All the kittens I've come across have those little pot bellies. Get them checked by the vet though.


----------

